
NOPRODUCT – accepting money now - sandebert
https://noproduct.io/
======
smonff
This is art. It reminds me a 2004 french projet called "la Poudre Verte"
(Green Powder)

[http://www.poudreverte.org/](http://www.poudreverte.org/)

> THE SOLUTION FOR ALL YOUR COMPUTER PROBLEMS. The exclusive process of the
> green powder guaranties permanent and stable information systems.

------
Gys
Funny idea but VERY uncreative otherwise.

How about a pushbutton to generate a company name, smart ass hipster
description (some SaaS thing), valuation, 'featured on ...', founder names and
pictures, etc. To give a VC value for money: something to talk about :-)

